# 1/4 mile with Diesel



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

So you ran a 15.7 with the fleece 50 tune?

What did you run with the stock ecm?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

14.0 or bust.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

those are great numbers. & what kind of tune did you have on the V tuner? thanks & keep posting numbers good luck


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Anyone have their actual 1/4 times for trifecta vs their stock times?


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

The car stock feels like a 16 second car. 

I agree, the stock tires are garbage. Since I am a bracket racer, I thin when I start this year I'll be letting the trans do the work and launching with TC enabled.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

bostonboy said:


> those are great numbers. & what kind of tune did you have on the V tuner? thanks & keep posting numbers good luck


Its a custom tune, but very close to the standard tune.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

money_man said:


> So you ran a 15.7 with the fleece 50 tune?
> 
> What did you run with the stock ecm?


I dont know, but from the feel of it, i would say a stock should do around 16.2.

The Diesel is an heavy car and im heavy too, lol. (250lbs)


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yup. Seems car and Driver claims 16.3 seconds stock. Thought we ran a 1/4 in the 17's so that's a pleasant surprise. 

http://www.caranddriver.com/comparisons/final-scoring-performance-data-and-complete-specs-page-4


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

money_man said:


> Yup. Seems car and Driver claims 16.3 seconds stock. Thought we ran a 1/4 in the 17's so that's a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Diesel Car Comparo: 2014 Chevy Cruze 2.0TD vs. 2013 Volkswagen Jetta TDI Comparison Tests - Page 4 - Car and Driver


Yep, i was close! :eusa_clap:

Btw there was a modified VW TDI there, it did 15.6 at 90mph, so 0.1 quicker, but 2mph slower.

I also do 7mph faster then stock, so the power is there.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

The crazy thing is the gas Eco MT was tested by the same Car and Driver and tested to be just as 'quick' as the diesel:
2011 Chevrolet Cruze Eco – Review – Car and Driver


----------



## Black20cruze (Mar 8, 2015)

I finally lined my ctd up at a stoplight with a Jetta tdi, both cars black On black, I scoot up and switch to manual waiting for green.....look over and it's a girl looking down texting!!! Oh well, I'll keep searching, lol


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

BowtieGuy said:


> The crazy thing is the gas Eco MT was tested by the same Car and Driver and tested to be just as 'quick' as the diesel:
> 2011 Chevrolet Cruze Eco – Review – Car and Driver


Ya, its logical, since the Diesel has almost 500lbs more to move around. 138hp vs 151hp, lol.

Go to my 1st post, there's a link to a Drag time calculator for HP + Weight.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Btw i found another calculator on the net that tells you how much Flywheel HP your car has if your finished at Xmph depending on the weight of the car.

For a 3500lbs car to finish at 92mph a 1/4 mile you need 210hp. Thats aprox, but still in line with what is advertise as a 50hp tune from Fleece.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Wouldn't that depend on gearing as well?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

money_man said:


> Wouldn't that depend on gearing as well?


Absolutely. 

My Cobalt would be much quicker in the 1/4 mile if it didn't end up in 3rd gear, which is 1:1, for the last ~1/3 of the run.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Why do slushbox drivers think they can shift their cars better than the TCU can? In a straight-line acceleration race (drag race) there is no way switching to manual shifting could ever help.

Unless your tune enables only in manual mode, which I know was a thing for a while. Otherwise, stop being silly and let the car shift.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

_MerF_ said:


> Why do slushbox drivers think they can shift their cars better than the TCU can? In a straight-line acceleration race (drag race) there is no way switching to manual shifting could ever help.
> 
> Unless your tune enables only in manual mode, which I know was a thing for a while. Otherwise, stop being silly and let the car shift.


That made me laugh, but i'll be nice and explain :

1. In the manual setting, in any Cruze autobox, the torque converter hydraulic pressure is higher, so the shift are crisper and power transfer better to the tarmac.

2. In the manual setting you can choose at what RPM you will shift and with a Diesel, thats important, since in automatic it shifts 500 rpm over the powerband, 4500, when the power drops at 4000.

I hope you understand now.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Poje said:


> That made me laugh, but i'll be nice and explain :
> 
> 1. In the manual setting, in any Cruze autobox, the torque converter hydraulic pressure is higher, so the shift are crisper and power transfer better to the tarmac.
> 
> ...


So you have side-by-side slips of the car in manual shifting and shifting on its own and there is a measurable difference in the ET?


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

I though the Cruze Diesel would be a great bracket racer... BUT, with the overboost function, it is hard to be consistent from run to run making it guesswork for Bracket Racing. When I was reviewing the car I entered a bracket race at an event I was covering and the ET varied by 0.5-seconds if I remember correctly... I'm not sure if the Fleece tuning allows "overboost" all the time to make the car more consistent, but stock it was not a good bracket racer...

Personally I liked the way the car shifted on its own versus manual mode which seemed more hesitant to respond to me. Also, I highly doubt that the line pressures are altered in the transmission based on manual mode vs drive, but I have no documentation to back up my assumption so I could be wrong!!!


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> Also, I highly doubt that the line pressures are altered in the transmission based on manual mode vs drive, but I have no documentation to back up my assumption so I could be wrong!!!


This.


----------

